# Bicycle Heaven August 21 and 22



## Howard Gordon (Aug 6, 2021)

Some new to the market stuff I'm bringing to sell in Pittsburgh, some reduced. See you there, Saturday and Sunday.  Thanks Howard


----------



## HEMI426 (Aug 6, 2021)

Howard do you ever bring any of those beautiful bikes to Pittsburgh for display, you could have a show within the show.


----------



## Howard Gordon (Aug 7, 2021)

My collection can be seen at my place anytime, just let me know you are coming. Thankyou


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Aug 16, 2021)

THE BIKE SHOW SWAP MEET IS THIS WEEK END AND LOOKING GOOD


----------



## Howard Gordon (Aug 17, 2021)

LOADING FOR BICYCLE HEAVEN.
Along with bikes I'm selling, I'll have a bunch of rim sets, assorted forks and lots of miscellaneous ballooner parts.  This Saturday and Sunday. 
See you there!


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 18, 2021)

Howard Gordon said:


> LOADING FOR BICYCLE HEAVEN.
> Along with bikes I'm selling, I'll have a bunch of rim sets, assorted forks and lots of miscellaneous ballooner parts.  This Saturday and Sunday.
> See you there!



AS ALLWAYS YOU HAVE SOME NICE STUFF , WISHED I COULD BE THERE .  FROM BICTCLE LARRY


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Aug 18, 2021)

Sunny all 3 days ,,,,great to see some new guys coming in this year ...for the BMX guys we will have a BMX rides


----------



## Puruconm (Aug 20, 2021)

SEE YOU TOMORROW GUYS 👍


----------

